# seitenquelltext speichern



## macropode (7. April 2008)

hallo ich habe ein kleineres Problem.

Wie kann ich den Quelltext von html seiten in einer Variable oder einer txt datei Speichern.

Habt ihr für mich bitte irgendein Ansatzpunkt?

vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## THEJS (7. April 2008)

file_get_contents — Liest die gesamte Datei in einen String

```
$var = file_get_contents(HTML-Datei);
```

--> Quelle


----------



## Dark Ranger (7. April 2008)

Mhhh soweit ich weiß kannst du die html Seite als Datei öffnen und dadurch hast du ja den Quelltext dieser Datei.

Das könnte dir vielleicht weiterhelfen:
File auf php.net

Wenn es nicht das ist was du willst, dann habe ich dich irgendwie falsch verstanden


----------



## macropode (7. April 2008)

sehr geil. genau das wars vielen Dank!

Noch ein frage. da ich den quelltext jetzt in einem string habe möchte ich diesen auch durchsuchen.

z.B.: möchte ich jetzt in der seite nach "http:// suchen und mir soll alles zwischen "http:// und dem nächsten " ausgegeben werden. 

Habt ihr eine Idee mit welcher Funktion ich das Problem lösen kann?

Bzw möchte ich nach einem zeichen suchen und mir vorher und nach diesem zeichen bis zum nächsten lehrzeichen alles ausgeben lassen!


----------



## campari (7. April 2008)

z.b. so:

```
$str = "bla \"http://www.keine domain.de\" siff";
preg_match("^(\"http://)(.*)(\")^",$str,$out);
echo $out[2];
```


----------



## macropode (7. April 2008)

kannst du mir dazu bitte noch ein wenig erklären?

was z.B.: bedeutet: (.*)

und was bedeutet: (\")^"

und danke für den tipp!


----------



## THEJS (7. April 2008)

Regular Expressions

--> http://at2.php.net/manual/de/function.preg-match.php
--> http://www.regular-expressions.info/php.html


----------

